# Which injuries do you regret the most and why?



## KnifeToe (Apr 23, 2019)

I've worked in landscaping for many years, and cut my thumb deeply with a hori hori. Its been a never ending source of pain for me, putting pressure on my thumb in any skilled work. Also, breaking my foot jumping off a set of train tracks, 14 feet below a bridge shattered my weak feet, and I can no longer rest on the balls of my feet.

Which injuries do you regret the most, and why?


----------



## KnifeToe (Apr 23, 2019)

KnifeToe said:


> I've worked in landscaping for many years, and cut my thumb deeply with a hori hori. Its been a never ending source of pain for me, putting pressure on my thumb in any skilled work. Also, breaking my foot jumping off a set of train tracks, 14 feet below a bridge shattered my weak feet, and I can no longer rest on the balls of my feet.
> 
> Which injuries do you regret the most, and why?



Also, anyone who has a sincere gardening, landscaping, or agriculture job, feel free to whisper me. Freedom from slavery appreciated.


----------



## Maxie Snow (Apr 24, 2019)

Still young enough not to have messed up to badly. One job I hit my knee against a road case and now every once in a awhile the knee gets grumpy. I may have hurt my back doing all the work moving set prices in and out for the show I'm currently working on.

I'm going to be the death of me I just know it.


----------



## KnifeToe (Apr 24, 2019)

Maxie Snow said:


> Still young enough not to have messed up to badly. One job I hit my knee against a road case and now every once in a awhile the knee gets grumpy. I may have hurt my back doing all the work moving set prices in and out for the show I'm currently working on.
> 
> I'm going to be the death of me I just know it.


That sucks, Im sorry


----------



## KnifeToe (Apr 24, 2019)

Maxie Snow said:


> Still young enough not to have messed up to badly. One job I hit my knee against a road case and now every once in a awhile the knee gets grumpy. I may have hurt my back doing all the work moving set prices in and out for the show I'm currently working on.
> 
> I'm going to be the death of me I just know it.


Do you any advice for your fellow travelers?


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Apr 24, 2019)

Landscaping is the worst. That shit ate my legs and hands. Money was right, though. 

My most regrettable injury was from when I was a kid in scouts and a friend dared me to cannonball off of a stack of firewood onto the sidewalk. Now I can't feel my left knee. Oops!


----------



## KnifeToe (Apr 24, 2019)

EmmaAintDead said:


> Landscaping is the worst. That shit ate my legs and hands. Money was right, though.
> 
> My most regrettable injury was from when I was a kid in scouts and a friend dared me to cannonball off of a stack of firewood onto the sidewalk. Now I can't feel my left knee. Oops!


I jumped off a bridge to impress a girl, but the rest of my injuries were work related. All stupid, either way


----------



## Placebo (Apr 24, 2019)

KnifeToe said:


> I've worked in landscaping for many years, and cut my thumb deeply with a hori hori. Its been a never ending source of pain for me, putting pressure on my thumb in any skilled work. Also, breaking my foot jumping off a set of train tracks, 14 feet below a bridge shattered my weak feet, and I can no longer rest on the balls of my feet.
> 
> Which injuries do you regret the most, and why?



Im not sure how well it works for old injuries but try making a poultice or salve outta comfrey


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 30, 2019)

So I'm no stranger to broken bones and injuries with a total of 28 broken bones and even more severe flesh wounds, I'm 29 and have about 1.5 mill in my right leg (2 Injuries 4 surgeries). 
My most regrettable injury is my shattered tibia and broken fibia. Last June 4 I was painting atop 3 sets of scaffolding on the side of a condo complex on a hill. I obviously skipped all OSHA required tie offs harnesses and railings bc that shits never done anything but waste time right.... well I hadn't even gotten 3 hours into the day, I had actually just barely got my scaffolding set up and started painting about an hour prior and hasent even finished my coffee. I was just getting in a Groove covering some footage when I decided not to look at my feet before taking a step and plunged 20 feet to the concrete below. Luckily I landed on my feet. I signed the employment papers on the way to the hospital. 6 CT scans and half a dozen x-rays later it was confirmed the only thing I did was A tibia fibia multiple fracture in my right leg a couple broken metatarsals in my left foot and a broken radial head in my left elbow. It's my Most regrettable injury because it was all my fault totally preventable I was sober and I even thought about looking at my feet, it's the most painful thing I've ever done and it's the most inhibiting injury I've ever had as I have lost more than 50% of my motion in my ankle and I'm in pain all the time. It's kinda funny bc boss man used to joke that if you fell, you were fired b4 you hit the ground... ironically I was not even hired until I was on my way to the hospital 🤣🤣🤣.


----------

